# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung v1.08

## Shamseldeen Victory

SL-BOX Samsung v1.08  *SL-BOX Samsung v1.08 : ADDES Qualcomm flasher  
- We have Add Qualcomm models  
A411
A412
A517
A551
A706
A707
A708
A717
A727
A736
A737
A747
A811
A812
F330
F338
F400
F480
F480t
F480v
F488
F490
F490v
F700
F700v
G800
G808
J200
J208
J630
L170
L170v
L400v
L760
L760v
L766
L768
L768v
L810
L810v
M8800
P960
S7330
T639
T729
T739
T819
T919
U700
U700b
U700v
U708
U800
U900
U908
V800
V920
VE888
Z170
Z170v
Z240e
ZV60*

----------

